# Sticky  Fish Stickies & FAQs: Read here before posting!



## Trice

Here is a selection of threads that you should peruse before asking a question.

If you are asking a question you can also click on "search" and search for a keyword. It is always worth checking if your question has already been asked and answered 

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up!

*Aquatics care:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/20835-fish-care.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/167993-how-set-up-tank-dwarf.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/651102-goldfish-care-sheet.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/942448-fishless-cycling-dummies.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/100424-basic-guide-planted-tanks.html

*Misc*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/989943-eu-invasive-alien-species-regulation.html


----------

